# Küstenangeln in Irland



## Blauhai (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

in diesem Sommer geht´s nach langer Zeit mal wieder nach Irland, genauer gesagt an die Südküste nach Kinsale.

Ich war ja schon einige Male in Irland, bisher aber immer an der Westküste. Neben einigen Kuttertouren möchte ich aber gerne auch vom Ufer aus mein Glück versuchen, hier vor allem an den Klippen oder im Hafen von Kinsale.

Hier nun meine Frage, war jemand von euch schon mal in Kinsale und kennt dort die ein oder andere gute Uferangelstelle?

Für Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Blauhai (5. März 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Echt jetzt?

Gibt es niemanden, der an der Südküste von Irland geangelt hat?

Gebt´s zu, ihr seid´s zu faul zum Schreiben.  ;-))

Na dann warte ich weiter ab.

Gruß "Blauhai"


----------



## Blauhai (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Immer noch keine Tipps?

Schade, dass offenbar noch keiner von Euch in Kinsale war. Na dann muss ich mir die Angelstellen mühsam selbst suchen, kann auch spannend sein.

"Petri Hai"


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Ich habe noch nie von der Küste im Atlantik geangelt und in Irland war ich auch noch nicht, aber wenn mir ein Angelplatz absolut unbekannt ist, schau ich mir das Gelände bei Google Earth an.
Die ganz ungünstigen Stellen wie Steilwände und Klippen kann man dann gleich umgehen, sofern man den Satellitenbildern und Höhenangaben glauben kann, geht es dort meistens sehr steil runter.

Auf der Landzunge "Old head of Kinsale" sieht man aber Strand und flachere Stellen, bei denen man ans Wasser kommen sollte, ohne gefährliche Klettereinlagen.


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Dazu kommt auch noch ein gewaltiger Tidenhub. Einfach und leicht angeln sieht anders aus.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

think global, act local. Also, ich würde vor Ort einfach mal im Angelladen nachfragen. Ich war zwar mal 4 Wochen vor meinem Studium in Irland, geangelt hab ich aber leider nicht. Berichte uns aber von deiner Tour, die Küste bzw. Irland allgemein ist sehr schön.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Hi!
In Cork gibt es den alten Tiefwasserhafen, da haben früher die Transatlantik Liner festgemacht, mit richtig tiefem Wasser.
Dort kan man sehr gut fischen; besonders Conger gibt es in unglaublichen Grössen.
Petri


----------



## Blauhai (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge,

ich denke auch, man muss halt vor Ort etwas rumschauen, dann fallen einem die Plätze schon auf. Vielleicht sieht man ja auch einheimische Angler irgendwo stehen, das ist auch immer ein gutes Zeichen.

Da Cork nicht weit entfernt ist, könnte der Tiefwasserhafen eine echte Alternative sein, und große Conger vom Ufer aus klingt sehr gut.

Nächste Woche geht´s los, werde mein Bestes geben.

Bericht folgt.


----------



## hans albers (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

moin

für die grösseren conger würde ich auf jeden fall ein paar
stahlvorfächer mitnehmen, und vorsicht beim anlanden mit den zähnen.

robuste rute ab 2,70 m und salzwasserfeste rolle mal vorausgesetzt.


----------



## PAFischer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Einfach mal ein wenig in den Häfen umsehen. Gibt es massive Betonpiers ist das schon mal gut. Bleibt am Ende des Piers bei Ebbe das Wasser noch min 50-60 cm Tief ist es schon mal sehr gut. Wenn in dem Hafen Fischer anlegen und Fischabfälle im Wasser landen - Jackpot. Da dürftest Du am Fuß des Piers bestimmt auf Konger treffen.
Robustes Zeug wird nicht schaden und Achtung bei den Zähnen.

Grüß mir meine Heimat #h


----------



## Nightfall (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Ein Kutter von Kinsale hat eine Landkarte mit Ufer hotspots (auf dem Spot klicken für Info)  : http://kinsaleangling.com/map-shore-fishing.html
Vielleicht ist das ein Anfang !

Petri Heil und Schöne Ferien


----------



## crisis (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

War schon öfter in Kinsale und finde das Städtchen super. Geh mal ins Spinnaker. Geangelt habe ich da allerdings noch nicht und auch noch niemanden gesehen, der das  vom Ufer aus macht. Die Iren selbst fahren üblicherweise mit Boot und Kutter zum Angeln raus.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Fidde (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

Irland ist auch für eine gute Wolfsbarschfischerei bekannt. Würde ICH allem anderen vorziehen.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*



Fidde schrieb:


> Irland ist auch für eine gute Wolfsbarschfischerei bekannt. Würde ICH allem anderen vorziehen.



Da sollte man sich aber vor Ort auch genauestens über die geltenden Bestimmungen informieren. Einfach hin und drauf los kann richtig teuer werden und die Garda Síochána, also die Polizei, diskutiert in solchen Fällen nicht lange herum.


----------



## Blauhai (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Irland*

So, bin zurück aus Kinsale.

Das Angeln in Kinsale erwies sich als äußerst schwierig. Durch den großen Tidenhub entstand eine enorme Strömung im Hafen, was das Präsentieren der Köder deutlich erschwerte. Kleinere Pollacks und Makrelen mit Kunstköder waren aber möglich.

Deutlich besser war die Küstenangelei außerhalb von Kinsale, entweder von den Klippen oder in kleineren Häfen. Zwar gab es auch da Tide, aber ohne stärkere Strömung. Hier konnte ich einige gute Pollacks und zahlreiche Katzenhaie verhaften. Einen größeren Conger habe ich leider beim Drill verloren.

"Nebenbei" konnten wir aber bei zwei Kuttertouren noch drei Blauhaie fangen, was ja auch unglaublich Spaß macht.

Freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Irlandurlaub, wann auch immer das sein wird.

Wünsche allen hier viel "Petri Hai"

Blauhai


----------

